
Search StackOverflow and paste code snippets without leaving Sublime Text 2 - tartle
https://github.com/azac/sublime-howdoi-direct-paste
======
thewarrior
This should be what the future of programming looks like. The programmer only
provides a high level overview and the rest of the architecture and API
details should be automatically filled in. :P

------
jamwaffles
This is all well and good for seasoned programmers who know what the snippet
that has just been inserted does, but this is going to reduce code quality
(lots of copypasta) and I have huge issue with the fact that StackOverflow
answers often provide an explanation of the code, which this plugin obviously
strips away. Perhaps come up with a way to add the explanation from SO as a
comment to the inserted code snippet?

------
orcinus
In case someone gets stuck getting howdoi to work on Mavericks, export the
libxml2 path before pip install howdoi:

export
C_INCLUDE_PATH=/usr/local/Cellar/libxml2/2.9.1/include/libxml2:$C_INCLUDE_PATH

------
kazuki
It's really cool. I developed intellij plugin inspried by this

[https://github.com/daisy1754/intellij-howdoi-direct-
paste](https://github.com/daisy1754/intellij-howdoi-direct-paste)

------
rafeed
Seems pretty cool! Would this work with Sublime Text 3 too?

~~~
orcinus
Tried it, doesn't work. No idea why, did some very limited poking around,
couldn't see anything obviously out of order.

~~~
tartle
ST3 compatibility problem is hopefully solved now, by one of user contribs

------
lowmagnet
This is really cool.

But why type 'in php' if you're editing a .php file? I'd think Sublime could
fill that bit in for you.

~~~
tartle
good point, thanks - will change that

------
lipeno
Make this as a jetbrains plugin also :)

------
hardikj
This is really cool!! Add this to package control :)

------
thenerdfiles
Odd. Upon reading the title I immediately thought:

    
    
        I'll respond first! with howdoi
    

There's also
[https://github.com/jpelton/vim/blob/master/plugin/HowDoI.vim](https://github.com/jpelton/vim/blob/master/plugin/HowDoI.vim).

~~~
tartle
that actually is howdoi, just wrapped, so that you don't need to leave the
edited file in Sublime Text :)

~~~
thenerdfiles
Definitely. Less good than what you've created here.

Thank you!

